# Fragen bezüglich Umstieg auf Wago SPS



## Phil28 (2 September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bisher beruflich, wie auch privat, überwiegend mit Steuerungen von Siemens zu tun (Logo!, S7-300er).
Zur Zeit überlege ich mir, ggf. für private Zwecke eine SPS von Wago zu kaufen, habe dazu aber noch einige Fragen. 

Anwendung:
Als nächstes würde ich ein Testrack bauen und da stehe ich vor der Entscheidung, ob ich bei Siemens bleibe und eine Logo! 8.2 oder eine S7-1200er nehme oder ob ich zukünftig für den privaten Bereich zu Wago wechsel.

Weil CoDeSys 2.3 nicht mehr aktuell ist, habe ich momentan das PFC100-Starterkit (750-8100) im Auge.


1.)
Die wichtigste Frage zuerst: Wie zufrieden seid ihr denn mit Wago und e!Cockpit bzw. was sind eure Erfahrungen? (Allgemein, was die Qualität betrifft oder ggf. auch im Vergleich zu Siemens)

2.)
e!Cockpit soll laut Wago nur für den gewerblichen Bereich sein. Setzt ihr das dennoch auch privat ein und wenn Ja: Wie seid ihr an die Software gekommen? Ich sehe da bisher nur die Möglichkeit über ein Starterkit.

3.)
Worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen einer Starterkit-Lizenz und der Arbeitsplatz-Lizenz?

4.)
Wie ist das mit dem Lizenzschlüssel von e!Cockpit, wenn der PC einen Defekt hat? Stimmt das, dass man sich dann an den Wago Support wenden muss bezüglich einer Rücksetzung? 


Danke im Voraus! 
Grüße


----------



## GLT (2 September 2018)

Phil28 schrieb:


> Weil CoDeSys 2.3 nicht mehr aktuell ist, habe ich momentan das PFC100-Starterkit (750-8100) im Auge.


Die komplette 750-8xx lassen sich nur mit der 2.3 einsetzen - es ist auch eine Frage, welche Controller Du brauchst.



Phil28 schrieb:


> Die wichtigste Frage zuerst: Wie zufrieden seid ihr denn mit Wago und  e!Cockpit bzw. was sind eure Erfahrungen? (Allgemein, was die Qualität  betrifft oder ggf. auch im Vergleich zu Siemens)


Mit den Wago-Controllern bin ich äußerst zufrieden.
e!Cockpit steckt noch ziemlich in den Kinderschuhen - zeigt sich an einigen Ecken, jedoch muss man bedenken, dass es die SW ja noch nicht so lange gibt.
Gegenüber TIA arbeite ich lieber mit e!Cockpit - eine reine CoDeSys 3.5 wäre mir aber noch sympathischer.



Phil28 schrieb:


> e!Cockpit soll laut Wago nur für den gewerblichen Bereich sein. Setzt  ihr das dennoch auch privat ein und wenn Ja: Wie seid ihr an die  Software gekommen? Ich sehe da bisher nur die Möglichkeit über ein  Starterkit.


Das Starterkit ist, wie immer bei Wago, die kostengünstigste Variante, um an eine Lizenz zu kommen.

Selbst habe ich das Starterkit gewählt, setze die SW aber gewerblich ein.



Phil28 schrieb:


> Worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen einer Starterkit-Lizenz und der Arbeitsplatz-Lizenz?


Funktionell keiner, aber der Preis ist halt günstiger 
Auch wird sie wohl in keiner Rabattierung berücksichtigt, wenn es um den Ausbau ginge.



Phil28 schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit dem Lizenzschlüssel von e!Cockpit, wenn der PC einen  Defekt hat? Stimmt das, dass man sich dann an den Wago Support wenden  muss bezüglich einer Rücksetzung?


Ja, das stimmt. Man möchte halt die Raubkopiererei etwas eindämmen.

Der Wago-Support ist schnell, kompetent u. äußerst hilfsbereit - wer eine legale Version besitzt, hat da keine Schwierigkeiten zu erwarten - außer Du rufst da 1x am Tag, wegen diesem Thema an.

Persönlich fände ich es besser, die SW über einen Dongle zu lizenzieren - da ist sichergestellt, dass die Lizenzbestimmungen eingehalten werden, ich aber flexibel zwischen Workstation/Notebook wechseln kann u. auch ein Rechnertausch jederzeit ohne weiteres möglich wäre. SW mit Lizenzdatei kann ich im Grunde nicht ausstehen, weil ausgerechnet immer dann was ist, wenn man keinen erreichen kann.


----------



## Blockmove (2 September 2018)

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, kannst du die Arbeitsplatzlizenz auf 2 Rechnern installieren und die Starterkitlizenz nur auf einem.
Ansonsten stimme ich GLT zu 100% zu.
Wago ist im Bereich Gebäude und Homeautomation Siemens deutlich überlegen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Phil28 (2 September 2018)

Danke für eure Antworten!



GLT schrieb:


> Die komplette 750-8xx lassen sich nur mit der 2.3 einsetzen - es ist auch eine Frage, welche Controller Du brauchst.


Aber die PFC100er (z.B. 750-8100) lässt sich mit e!Cockpit programmieren, oder?
Ich würde daher zum PFC100-Starterkit greifen. Andernfalls müsste ich, wie du schon gesagt hast, mit CoDeSys 2.3 bzw. Wago I/O Pro arbeiten, was eben nicht mehr aktuell ist.



GLT schrieb:


> e!Cockpit steckt noch ziemlich in den Kinderschuhen - zeigt sich an einigen Ecken, jedoch muss man bedenken, dass es die SW ja noch nicht so lange gibt.


Was aber auch heißen würde, dass es e!Cockpit wohl noch einige Zeit geben wird. (Dass man das nicht 100%ig sicher voraussagen kann, ist klar, aber es ist recht wahrscheinlich schätze ich mal)



GLT schrieb:


> Das Starterkit ist, wie immer bei Wago, die kostengünstigste Variante, um an eine Lizenz zu kommen.
> 
> Selbst habe ich das Starterkit gewählt, setze die SW aber gewerblich ein.


Da wäre dann die Frage, was ich mache, wenn ich zusätzlich zu dem Starterkit eine weitere Lizenz möchte. Einzeln habe ich e!Cockpit bisher noch nicht gesehen.
Du setzt die Software gewerblich ein - Da wäre dann auch noch die Frage, wie das für den Privatgebrauch aussieht, weil das Wago so leider nicht vorsieht.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Wago ist im Bereich Gebäude und Homeautomation Siemens deutlich überlegen.


Und wie sieht es in anderen Bereichen aus? 

Grüße


----------



## urlicht (3 September 2018)

Es gibt theoretisch noch eine 2. Möglichkeit Wago mit CoDeSys zu nutzen: Man kann kostenlos die CoDeSys 3.5 von 3S nutzen, sofern man sich vorher registriert hat und die entsprechenden Target-Lizenzen zukaufen. Das wäre einmalig erheblich günstiger. Allerdings fehlen dann auch Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten für diverse Klemmen, die in e!cockpit integriert sind.

Aus der Standard-Serie 750 lassen derzeit alle Controller aus den Reihen PFC100 (750-81xx) und PFC200 (750-82xx) mit Ausnahme des 750-8208 mit CoDeSys 3.5 resp. e!Cockpit nutzen. Die PFC200 können alternativ auch auf V2.3-Laufzeitumgebung umgestellt werden.

Ich würde nicht sagen, dass e!cockpit ziemlich in den Kinderschuhen steckt. Hinsichtlich Speicher- uns Leistungsbedarf ist es jedoch wegen der Verzahnung der Konfigurations- und Parametriersoftware von Wago und dem CoDeSys von 3S recht hungrig geraten. Optimierungsbedarf gibt es bei komplexer Software immer.
Wenn man sich einmal an die Baumstruktur gewöhnt hat, finde ich das sehr übersichtlich. Ojektorientiertes Programmieren war mit V2.3 auch noch nicht machbar. Dazu kommst Du gegenüber Siemens in den Genuss, ein echtes IEC-konformes SPS-Entwicklungssystem zu haben.
Weitere deutliche Vorteile bei CoDeSys liegen auch in der einfacheren Kommunikation der Controller untereinander. Wenn ich mir das Elend bein Siemens ansehe, bekomme ich jedesmal Krämpfe. Siemens preist seine neuen Generationen mit dem Vorzug der Modbus-Kommunikation an, einem Standard von 1975!!!! Damit möchte ich nicht sagen, dass Siemens-Systeme nicht gut wären. Es gibt halt immer testenswerte Alternativen.
Der CoDeSys OPC-Server ist kostenlos zu haben. OPC-UA können alle aktuellen PFC. Dies Controller sind übrigens IPC-Modelle, auf denen ein echtes Linux läuft. Es gibt LAufzeitbibliotheken für die Controller, mit denen alternativ z.B. in C# programmiert werden könnte.
Der deutlich besser ereichhbare und eben kostenlose Support wurde oben schon erwähnt.
Hinzu kommt: Sobald Du Dir die CoDeSys-Welt erschlossen hast, stehen Dir eine ganze Reihe von Herstellern zur Verwendung offen.
Siemens hat, das soll keine Anklage sein, seine Marktmacht natürlich immer wieder in ähnlicher Weise ausgespielt wie Microsoft und profitiert von Ängsten der User, sich mit Neuem auseinander zu setzen. Selbst wenn man weiß, dass es gute Alternativen gibt, bleibt man bei Windows bzw. Step 7.


----------



## Phil28 (3 September 2018)

Ich muss sagen, dass sich das bisher echt sehr positiv anhört und es mich schon leicht in den Fingern juckt, eine Wago SPS auszuprobieren bzw. auf Wago umzusteigen.

Mich beschäftigt in erster Linie noch, wie das mit dem Privatgebrauch von e!Cockpit ist. Nutzt das jemand von euch privat bzw. muss ich Probleme befürchten?


Und bezüglich der Sache, dass die Beschaffung einer weiteren Lizenz etwas schwer ist:
Ich habe irgendwo bei einem Online-Shop gelesen, dass nur ein Starterkit pro Kunde verkauft wird. Ich finde das aber gerade nicht mehr...
Könnt ihr mir dazu etwas sagen? Ist das von Wago so vorgegeben?
Mein Gedanke wäre nämlich, dass ich einfach ein zweites Starterkit kaufe, wenn ich eine weitere Lizenz benötigen würde.

Grüße


----------



## GLT (3 September 2018)

Die PFC100 können nur mit e!Cockpit oder mit CoDeSys3.5 u. einer separaten Targetlizenz seitens 3S betrieben werden - die 2.3 ist da außen vor.
PFC200 könnten wahlweise betrieben werden, wobei ich da e!Cockpit vorziehen würde.

Die Starterkits sind immer auf 1 Stück/Kunde reglementiert - allerdings gibt es ja verschiedene Starterkits .

Für was solltest Du als Privatier mehr als 1 Lizenz benötigen? Den "Leidensdruck" kann ich jetzt grad nicht verstehen.

Viele Privatnutzer haben eine CoDeSys oder eine e!Cockpit-Starterlizenz.

Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Fa. Wago einem ernsthaften Interessenten den Erwerb verweigert.
Du kannst ja mit dem Außendienst sprechen - die sind nett u. beißen nicht. Evtl. verweisen die dich an einen Händler, da B2C nicht das übliche Geschäftsmodell der Fa. Wago ist.

Aber mal im Ernst - mach es nicht komplizierter, als es ist - nimm das PFC-Starterkit und leg los.


----------



## Phil28 (5 September 2018)

GLT schrieb:


> Für was solltest Du als Privatier mehr als 1 Lizenz benötigen?


Momentan reicht mir eine Lizenz. Ich wollte es nur mal vorab geklärt haben, falls ich doch einmal eine weitere bräuchte.



GLT schrieb:


> nimm das PFC-Starterkit und leg los.


Hab ich mittlerweile bestellt. 

Danke nochmal für eure Beiträge!


----------



## SchmiererKai (14 November 2018)

Hallo,

ich selbst überlege mir dieses Starter-Set zuzulegen. Allerdings stellt sich mir noch folgende Frage:

- Ünterstützt der Controller PFC100 CS 2ETH ECO750-8100 aus dem Starterset andere Kommunikationsschnittstellen über die vorhandenen Ethernet Schnittstelle.


[*=2]Profinet Master
[*=2]EtherCAT Master


Vielen Dank

​


----------



## oliver.tonn (14 November 2018)

Laut Handbuch kann er "nur" Modbus. Wenn Du statt e!Cockpit direkt Codesys von 3S einsetzt kann er auch andere Protokolle (z.B. EtherCAT, Profinet).
Hier mal ein Screenshot von 3S mit den unterstützten Protokollen:


----------

